# Text & images not showing up after new install



## walterbyrd (Jan 24, 2015)

When I install SLIM there was just a text box; no text prompt for "user name" or "password" or anything like that. 

In Libreoffice, I am not getting any text in the top menu bar. The part that is supposed to read "File - View - Insert - Format - Tools - Data - Windows - Help" has no text. To make the issue stranger, when I take a screenshot with scrot, the text is there. 

For my browser, I use a start page called "myfav.es" . I have tried Firefox, Chrome, and Midori, and I always get a blank page. It is supposed to look like this:

http://uptill1.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Myfav.es_-_Up_Till_One-WM.jpg

It looks like that, with all the icons removed.


----------

